# Are my dogs Pit Bulls?



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Bwhahahaha!!!! I haven't post here in quit some time. Here's a few updated photos of Earl and Miss Ivy.

Earl at the Socal APDR Show earlier this month








Earl being judge by Coy Dickerson








Here's how I guard $100K worth of computer chips at work. 








Earl at the airport waiting for my wife's fight to arrive. 

















Miss Ivy with her APDR winnings
















Miss Ivy is very happy about her Best Brindle trophy at the Utah ADBA Show.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

They look good as hell! Seriously, it's not hard to see why they are winning some hardware. Nice photos.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Elvisfink,

Without peds there is no way of telling. Kinda looks like cocker spaniel mix to me, HA!

Good to see you check in and even better to see new pics of the handsome Earl and the lovely Miss Ivy. They both, as usual, are in fantastic looking shape. Love the smile on Miss Ivy;s face with that best brindle award. 

Halloween is only a few days away. Have you decides on costumes yet? LOL. Thanks so much for the pics.

Joe


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Gorgeous dogs. Congrats on the success.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

They look great. Been a while for me to be here too. Glad to see some traffic moving through.


----------



## Alpha1 (Aug 19, 2015)

They are looking good.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments. We'll see how they do at the ADBA Show in Las Vegas next month.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Thems poodles, not pit bulls...


The dogs look great and congrats on the hardware! Kick ass in Vegas.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Ugly mutts they are  just kidding!!!


----------



## Jbbrooks05 (Aug 11, 2015)

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Those are some great looking dogs.

Congrats on the wins!


----------

